

Inkling's using Tipjoy - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2009/02/give-and-collect-tips-at-inkling.html

======
siong1987
It is really excited to see how closely each YC company work together with
each other.

off-topic: It was cool to see you in UIUC. I like what you said in the end of
the event. We should keep more time on development of the product instead of
attending those startup events.

~~~
nate
siong1987 thanks man! it was fun doing the event. i hope i wasn't too harsh to
our hosts when i said that, i don't mean whatsoever that all these events are
useless. i've been to my fair share of these startup talks and many are great.
and this one was a great opportunity for attendees, but a balance needs to be
found.

i still even find myself reading more articles on "news.ycombo" then i should
be and get caught in the too much analysis/thinking phase, and not enough
doing. it's like an addiction for most people to get stuck in that too, so
these events and all the blogs talking about how to start a business should
almost carry a warning label :)

------
dreeves
This is not quite as interesting as it sounds. Ie, they're not using Tipjoy as
a way to have real-money prediction markets (which would be wonderful and,
sadly, illegal in the US).

I wonder if an unspoken agreement could be reached among like-minded bettors
that all debts in inkles get settled via tipjoy tips in dollars. If you could
also tip people from your inkles balance then this might be easy enough to
establish (even without Inkling officially condoning it).

~~~
nate
Sorry, dreeves, yes we didn't put this in place as a way to gamble. I
personally like gambling maybe more than the next guy :) , but Inkling was
really not created for that, and we don't condone or support it on our sites.

